# help regarding Microstrip patch antenna design ...



## hajar2008 (7 يناير 2010)

alsallam alikom ....

Dear beloved Engineers ...

l'm doing a hand design for a microstrip single patch antenna and planar patch antenna separately ... but l have some problems ..such as ..

for the microstrip single patch antenna ... l got a problem of how to calculate the input impedance [ Z(edge) or Z(in) ] l got different formulas with different results and different result for the online calculator as well [http://www.emtalk.com/mpacalc.php?e...mm&Wa=101.430103242&W_units_list=Wmm&Rin=243].... 

another question is that should l have the quarter wavelength (λ/4) transformer part or l can connect the 50 ohm transmission line to the rectangular patch directly ... and what is the function of the quarter wavelength (λ/4) transformer ?? (l guess l should have a quarter wavelength (λ/4) transformer for the single patch one, but not for the planar array ... am I right ...??) ...

l highly appreciate your help and support ...


thank you


----------

